# Best Watch To Buy From 1969



## hjs (Dec 3, 2008)

All, I am new to the forum but am looking for some advice. I want to spend about 1k on a watch from 1969. I have a new Rolex sub, a Cartier tank, and o&w and 2 dress watches from my grandfather and father. Am looking for something for everyday wearing. Any suggestions?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

this is my 1969 omega geneve but it was no where near a grand, i had it for my fortieth birthday as its my birth year watch


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

yep, difficult to stray from Omega with this critera

a MKII speedy will be on or under budget



or if you want to keep some money in the bank, and have something very cool, how about a Dynamic?



1969 saw the launch of the first automatic chronographs, but these will be over your budget


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

You may want to consider the Omega Chronostop date model. From what I've seen, many, many of these have a movements from 1969.

Later,

William


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

1969 British army issue Smith's W10. :big_boss:


----------



## hjs (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow so pleased I asked. There are at least 2 there I really like. So , where best to get the smiths and the omega dynamic ? And as this is a treat for me don't mind going over budget... I think the dynamic on the right strap would look very cool...


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

for the Dynamic read this first

http://omega-constellation-collectors.blogspot.co.uk/2009/10/omega-geneve-dynamic-i-best-seller-of.html

and click the 'click here' link for a great pdf, which really shows the variety available. They appear quite regularly at auction houses and online, but my recommendation is to buy the best you can find as some have had hard lives


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Here is an oft read page about the Chronostops: http://www.old-omegas.com/chronostop.html#145009

Later,

William


----------



## hjs (Dec 3, 2008)

Has anyone ever bought from Vintage-Watches-Collection.COM or posh time.co.uk. . My question is are they reputable. Price I can check. There are 2 watches I am looking at....both omegas that look great. Prob a 1969 seamaster. Thoughts?


----------



## Greentagman (Jul 20, 2013)

Wasn't there some lunar related activity in 1969 which a watch company cashed in on?


----------



## hjs (Dec 3, 2008)

yep - i have convinced myself that i remember seeing it on TV - not bad as i was only a month old and we all know it didnt really happen anyway, was filmed in a shed in wyoming....


----------



## hjs (Dec 3, 2008)

So I did listen but my execution may not be great..

I have just bought a smiths astral 1969 from ebay. I know mad but got caught out on Friday madness. It was 161 - and looks good, boxed, etc but the winder does not engage. Thus, can someone recommend the best place to have it repaired..

Here is the link if your interested...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290976877977?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Thanks for your help...

H


----------

